# Largest Tire Width on Your Madone?



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

Whats the widest tire you have safely fit in your Madone(new style)? If so, what tire?


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

Being on the North side of 55 years old and around 215 lbs, I figured maybe it would be a good time to try 25's. Bought a set of Conti 4000's, but have yet to put them on.

Hopefully, there won't be a problem fitting them to my 5.2 Madone. 

Of course, after buying them, Continental has come out with a "Grand Prix" tire that is a 24. Interesting idea for us heavier riders.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

I was just wondering about this. I was having a conversation with my son about installing fenders (on another bike) and was explaining about tire fit and such. So it got me thinking.

My guess, and it is purely that, is that nothing larger than a 25 would fit, or a small 28. 

Now you are going to make me do it. I have some wheels that need attention, and I am going to throw some 28s on just to see.

But look at the clearances between the fork crown and tire; the seat triangle and tire and lastly the chainstay "bridge" and tire, there is barely 3-5mm on my Madone. So I am thinking no more than 25s.

zac


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Well I could get 28s to fit, but I wouldn't ride with them. They were Panaracer Paselas 700x28 steel beads (The cheap ones, not the folders). There was almost no clearance, and one small pebble stuck in the tire, would cause some damage. Of course not all 28s are the same size, so you would have to check. But a true 25 ought to fit.

zac


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Why would you put anything wider than a 23 on a bike that is built for speed?


----------



## slideeslide (Feb 1, 2007)

Italianrider76 said:


> Why would you put anything wider than a 23 on a bike that is built for speed?


Wider tires, more comfy. 

My reason is that and I have a rain bike that to get my rides in I have to do with lights on a rail/trail path. Only safe way to fly. I need to be able to move my Powertap wheel to the Madone on weekends.


----------



## JoeyBuck (Apr 2, 2008)

For what it is worth, I got about 60 miles this weekend on a pair of 25's that I put on mainly due to gain a bit of comfort on my high mileage frame (mine, not the bike!)

Forty of those were with a pace line with the local bike club and if there was a loss of performance, I sure did not notice it. I still managed to hold my pulls at the front. 

They fit the frame without issue and the upgrade in reducing the jarring on pot holes and other issues with the road were of a similar magnitude to what I gained from going from my Litespeed to the Madone. 

While it was a "change of life" decision for me since I have always been on 23's, I will not be going back to them. The improvement is that dramatic. 

The Conti's are 20 grams heavier then the Bonti's and they have a slightly larger circumference making the top gear a bit taller.


----------

